# Swift production line article MMM ???



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I remember reading an article on the Swift production line in one of the big magz, possible written by Rachel Stothert of MMM

Anyone remember which copy / month it was and if it was in fact Rachel @ MMM ?


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

October MMM page 166. yes Rachel Stothert
viator


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Might not be quite what you are seeking, I will have another look as I seem to recall a previous article about the Swift production line, earlier in the year maybe even last year.
viator


----------

